
Measure the speed of light with a hot dog and your microwave - shawndumas
http://www.loopinsight.com/2013/12/27/measure-the-speed-of-light-with-a-hot-dog-sausage-and-your-microwave/
======
rodrodrod
This is crazy cool! I love these "science at home" kind of experiments.

